# we're looking at land in Arkansas and now also in Kentucky



## Mauto (Jul 21, 2007)

We have some good leads to land in Arkansas thanks to people on here. We are also interrested in land in Kentucky since I have lots of family there.We are looking for 5 plus acres maybe with a old mobile home or a place for one on land contract something an hour in any dirrection from Morgan county, Kentucky. Any ideas or input would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## dk_40207 (Jun 23, 2005)

http://www.ruralpropertyfinder.com/1353/ I just saw this which is in Morgan County no picture but maybe worth a look. 

DK


----------



## ardvark (Nov 20, 2003)

hello.i dont know if u seen my post or not, but we have 2 propertys for sale in the beautifull arkansas ozark mountains.its 2 seperate lands but side by side ajoining.so it would be 5 aceres.there is a old house, but livable on the 4 aceres,and a old trailer with a room built on it on the 1 aceres.the trailer needs alot of repairs,but my sister lives there now.both have good sewers and city water lines,electric poles, phone and internet avalible.dish or direct satalite tv avalible.country setting with alot of markable pine timber,close to the buffalo national river.great canoeing there,school bus passes right by the place.very nice small school,no gangs here,very little crime,mosty the crimes are demestic squabbles.hehehe..we would make u a really good deal if u bought both properties.we want to move closer to our children and grand babies.


----------

